# Bean for a cappuccino



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi everyone,

We've been using Union Roasted for some time now but fancy a change of supplier.

Unions beans, being pretty dark, seem to survive when part of milk based drinks such as cappuccino. I would like to get some suggestions for other beans which are not swamped by the milk when introduced into drinks such as cappuccino.

Many thanks


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Ian,

Our Celtic Blend could be right up your street!! http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Fresh-Coffee.html

Andy


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Try Smokey Barn's Purple Ribbon blend, I think that would work well with a bit of milk.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Origin Farmer 30 is very good with milk based drinks & as espresso.


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the replies and sorry for the delay in getting back to you.

ive had to go away on business unexpectedly and will seriously consider these upon my return.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Allpress Redchurch.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Not mad on this as espresso but it's so nice in milk

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I just got a bag of Rave Signature blend and it made a lovely Latte this morning and at £13 for a kg I think its my new fave


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Give the crafted coffee company a crack. Their Rwanda Musasa is lovely as a cappuccino. Their Guatemalan is outstanding too!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

At £9 a kilo to ship. Not for me.



Glenn said:


> Give the crafted coffee company a crack. Their Rwanda Musasa is lovely as a cappuccino. Their Guatemalan is outstanding too!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

is that £9 just for the postage? plus the price of the beans?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

5.80 for 250 g £3 for shipping . £8.90 for shipping a kg plus cost of beans


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

That's right mate. £8.90p p&p plus beans



coffeechap said:


> is that £9 just for the postage? plus the price of the beans?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hmm, not sure I was charged anywhere near that ordering straight off the website

Will email Lorraine to check postage costs


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If you order 3 x 250g bags the postage remains at £3 (the flat rate charged by Royal Mail for 1kg or less)

Royal Mail rates jump up from 1kg (eg £6.85 for 1200g small parcel and £8.90 for a medium parcel)

Would 227g bags be preferable (to keep within the limit)?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

That's because your name is Glenn











Glenn said:


> Hmm, not sure I was charged anywhere near that ordering straight off the website
> 
> Will email Lorraine to check postage costs


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Not always. I often buy straight from websites

Royal Mail fees are a joke these days and significantly bump up prices online


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

**Update **

Following an email to Lorraine, she has reviewed the postage and for orders over 750g the carriage is now £5.40 for 2-day delivery (as opposed to the £8.90 previously quoted)

This pricing applies all the way up to 2kg

Delivery on 2kg plus is free of charge

Thank you to the members who pointed this out


----------

